# Spamassassin ignores certain whitelist entries [SOLVED]

## binro

I have noticed that some domains I have whitelisted in SA are still getting blocked. One example is my bank. I have an entry in /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf:

```

whitelist_from               *@ocbc.com

```

yet if I send myself an email using that domain in the return address, I get:

Content analysis details:   (4.4 points, 3.0 required)

 pts rule name              description

---- ---------------------- --------------------------------------------------

 2.9 BAYES_99               BODY: Bayes spam probability is 99 to 100%

                            [score: 1.0000]

 0.7 SPF_SOFTFAIL           SPF: sender does not match SPF record (softfail)

 0.8 RDNS_NONE              Delivered to internal network by a host with no rDNS

The whitelist entry has been completely ignored. Yet, other whitelisted domains get the USER_IN_WHITELIST score. Any thoughts?

TIA

----------

## binro

Oh dear, this was a classic example of looking in the wrong place. SA is running on my laptop but it picks up my mail from my server, which also runs SA. I was updating the wrong system! Duh, as they say.

----------

